# thoughts on reps kept in garage



## mark97r1 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hey guys,

Anybody see any problems with keeping their reps and phibs in the garage? 

Of course heating will be addressed. Im thinking of fumes, noise and bright headlights at night. Dont keep the car in the garage just the motorbike, and its wheeled out to start but driven back in.

Anybody tried this? any thoughts?

Thanks for any help and advise
Mark.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

hmmm

id go with a no...

I can envisage issues with noise.. possible fumes and then you need to think of if the bike has a leak or one of the animals escapes.. holes itself up in the bike somewhere.. and then you drive off only to be a tad confused when you see bits of lizard or snake flying off the bike behind u...
hmm... yes a definate no..


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

I would also have to say no. I think the only way that garages can be used to house reptiles if if they've undergone proper insulation. Garages are designed to bee cool and drafty and my guess would be that "proper insulation" would mean that the large garage door would need to be sealed up and no longer in use.


----------



## mark97r1 (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks for the thoughts guys.
The garage is properly insulated. I built it as part of an extension, it has a bedroom above and is joined to the house. I put full insulation in the walls and ceiling which is better than the existing house has although it isnt heated as such but does house the boiler so has central heating pipes routed through which provide alittle heat. It is generally a 'comfy' temperature, though i have never measured it. Will do.

It does however have the usual garage door. i could insulate the back of this with polystyrene, but there would still be a massive heat loss everytime the door is opened, particulary in the evenings/night.

Must be quite stable though as my home made incubators have done really well in there for last 2 yrs.

Mark


----------



## hubert_cumberdale (Oct 22, 2008)

I keep my monitor in the garage with no probs, just needs extra care with heat in the cooler months, and espceially when it becomes frosty, had to insulate the garage door a bit. But then I dont keep any thing harmful in there, just a plain concrete room!
I am now (trying) to build my Iguana a large enclosure in the garage, will be much better room wise for her.
Depends on the garage I guess! and what you intend keeping in there with regards to having escapees! 
tbh, it heats up better in there than in my house anyways.


----------



## mark97r1 (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks again for the thoughts. escapees doesnt really bother me, i think they would stand a better chance in the garage than with my cats in the house!
Im thinking of putting the beardies, leo's, dartfrogs, and panther chams in the garage.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

If possible put up a dividing wall so the bike and whatever else is seperate to the reps. This will reduce the risk of fumes and also make maintaining a constant ambient temp much easier.


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

I keep all my tortoises and geckos in the garage
3/4 of it, we made a wall in the garage. So the front bit is used for storage.
Its fully insulated with the thickest kingspan and fully heated with tubular greenhouse heaters.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

mark97r1 said:


> Thanks for the thoughts guys.
> The garage is properly insulated. I built it as part of an extension, it has a bedroom above and is joined to the house. I put full insulation in the walls and ceiling which is better than the existing house has although it isnt heated as such but does house the boiler so has central heating pipes routed through which provide alittle heat. It is generally a 'comfy' temperature, though i have never measured it. Will do.
> 
> It does however have the usual garage door. i could insulate the back of this with polystyrene, but there would still be a massive heat loss everytime the door is opened, particulary in the evenings/night.
> ...


i was going to say no, but seeing as its basically part of the house, and is insulated, its virtually a bedroom really. i know people who have done it.
its not a lot noisier than the rest of the house, if not quieter as no one is there.. maybe alittle road traffic, depends on what your area is like. 
as for the bike, i guess that could be a bit of an issue, but other than that it seems ok for me.


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

real bikers park their bikes in the kitchen mate....

joking aside id go with an insulated dividing wall inthe garage to keep bike and reps seperate. will also help with temperature when the door is opened.. and security..
Owen


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Do you have a driveway? if you do, or an on-road parking space, just don't use the garage for your bike. That way, you can have the whole space for your beasties, and you can address the problem of sealing the door.

I think if you can ensure it will be warm enough etc, it's a great idea. We're converting our big garden shed for my turtle, who has grown to epic proportions! Unfortunately, all we have is a shed shell, so we need to do EVERYTHING to it. It doesn't even have an electricity supply!


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

It should be ok if it is as you explained, just make sure ventilation is a priority, if your garage gets very hot and sticky one day and there isnt any cool air your reps could die


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

I'd go with the rest here, build a well insulated stud wall to make a separate room in your garage.

I know someone that turned there garage into a fish room, they garage sounds similiar to yours in that is was part of the house with a bedrooms above and led into the kitchen, he shut off the front door and insulated it well with no issues, infact it was rather toasty in there.

I think it's a case of dedicating yourself to the cause and not do a half arsed job.


----------

